# Always wear a hat...



## F-Bomb

I was just wondering if anyone else does this. I wear a hat all the time. I won't leave the house without it...I can't even drive without it. Every once in a while I'll try to go out without a hat on and it just seems that everyone is staring at my head. I don't know if it's true or not, but I think I have an enormous and hideous forehead. It's so bad that now I have a pretty serious tanline around my forehead.

In addition to the hat, I won't wear shorts because my legs are pale white (because I don't wear shorts) and I can't go swimming because that would mean I would have to take my shirt off (I'm very skinny). Also, I don't wear sandals because I'm afraid people will see my toes. It all seems irrational, but I really feel that people look at me like a freak when I do any of the above. 

Oh, another one is my glasses. I think my glasses cover up my big nose a bit, and when I'm not wearing them I look like I have sunken eyes or something, so I won't go anywhere without my glasses on. That one may be a good thing, because I can't see too good without my glasses on.

Anyway, does anyone else have this problem, of does anyone know if this is SA related or something else? It really drives me crazy and prevents me from doing a lot of things (I haven't been in my pool in 2 years). Thanks in advance.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

A lot of people have this problem. There's even a name for it - I think it's called Body Dysmorphic Disorder.

For the longest time I couldn't wear sandles and I still can't take my shirt off in public. I went through a hat phase in high school, also.


----------



## Lonelyguy

I'm pretty similar. I won't go anywhere without a hat. I wear one at work all day and anytime I leave the house; so much that my hair grows funny because of it. I don't know why, it just fits my style I guess. I almost feel naked without one. I must have at least 25 different ones on top of my dresser. I refuse to wear shorts in public too because my legs are pale and white. I won't wear sandals either, but I do go shirtless alot in the summer even in public when its hot out.


----------



## gejj

up until i was a senior in HS i would never leave the house without wearing my hat, I would feel naked without. Then one day I just took it off and have never worn one since. Although starting this past winter I started wearing a beanie hat almost everytime I went out. I like the fashion, and its warm and comfortable to wear in the cold... and makes me want to dance like a banana :banana :um But ofcourse the spring forced me to put them away


----------



## quietman55

F-Bomb said:


> I was just wondering if anyone else does this. I wear a hat all the time. I won't leave the house without it...I can't even drive without it. Every once in a while I'll try to go out without a hat on and it just seems that everyone is staring at my head. I don't know if it's true or not, but I think I have an enormous and hideous forehead. It's so bad that now I have a pretty serious tanline around my forehead.
> 
> In addition to the hat, I won't wear shorts because my legs are pale white (because I don't wear shorts) and I can't go swimming because that would mean I would have to take my shirt off (I'm very skinny). Also, I don't wear sandals because I'm afraid people will see my toes. It all seems irrational, but I really feel that people look at me like a freak when I do any of the above.
> 
> Oh, another one is my glasses. I think my glasses cover up my big nose a bit, and when I'm not wearing them I look like I have sunken eyes or something, so I won't go anywhere without my glasses on. That one may be a good thing, because I can't see too good without my glasses on.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone else have this problem, of does anyone know if this is SA related or something else? It really drives me crazy and prevents me from doing a lot of things (I haven't been in my pool in 2 years). Thanks in advance.


I'm right there with you on the hat thing. I wear a cap all the time. I suppose it's because I am used to it. I feel totally naked without it. I wonder if this has something to do with me not meet girls though. If you wear a hat all the time I guess the ladies are wondering what am I hiding? Do I even have hair. I would never wear one on a date I guess. If I ever get that chance.


----------



## Laicos

i am the opposite. i always want to wear a hat but i whenever i put on a hat i think that people will think that i don't look good in a hat.


----------



## UltraShy

I never wear a hat. One reason would be that those "one size fits all" adjustable hats were never made with my large head in mind. I also have no need for a hat unless I'm out in the sun, which I rarely am.

I also don't wear shorts because I think they look rather silly on me. I have little use for them since with AC I sure don't need them to keep cool. Also, shorts require one to wear underwear, unless one is a real exhibitionist. I hate underwear and would rather just wear jeans no matter how hot it gets.



F-Bomb said:


> I would have to take my shirt off (I'm very skinny).


I won't take off my shirt for other reasons -- I'm a fat guy (6', 250#). I'm also a very pale white guy -- my "blue blood" complexion hasn't been in since the Victorian era.



> Oh, another one is my glasses. I think my glasses cover up my big nose a bit


I wear contacts virtually all the time I go out in public. I have glasses, but I find glasses uncomfortable. I need some vision correction, since on eye charts the only letter I can make out is the gigantic 'E' at the top.

I think I look better without glasses, but looks are a trivial issue to me. It's really a comfort & quality of vision issue to me at this age. And my nose is rather big I suppose, but it's in proportion with my large head and the rest of me which isn't at all small.


----------



## Maseur Shado

*Used to...*

The wider the brim, the better. Because with smaller brims, you have more of your face exposed. But wearing a wider brimmed hat, I would sometimes have the weird experience of people actually bending down to look underneath so they could see my face. I really did not understand that, and still don't. The human obsession to see a face cannot be THAT genetically driven. :stu

But I would like to get back to wearing one, if I can find one that I actually like. I had a fedora once that belonged to an ex's grandfather. About forty years old. Fantastic design (yeah, they don't make 'em like they used to). Fit like a charm (which is not so odd, considering I have a large cranium). Gave it away, though, because he got upset with me wearing it. Damn stupid mistake. :mum


----------



## Drella

In high school, I had to wear a uniform.. otherwise I would have worn a beanie everyday. Freshman year of college, that's what I did. I bought a few more hats to wear, including a fedora I never got the chance to wear. Sometimes I get really anxious and paranoid that I look dumb in the hat, but I'd rather wear a hat that hides my face than go without one.


----------



## F-Bomb

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Sometimes I get really anxious and paranoid that I look dumb in the hat, but I'd rather wear a hat that hides my face than go without one.


I won't wear any hat other than the two I have that I feel comfortable in. I would never wear anything other than a black baseball cap. I have 5 of the same exact hat, so that as one gets worn out, I'll always have a new one. I'll only wear black hats. I have a few other hats ranging from brown to blue, but I'll only wear the two black hats...it's kind of weird...


----------



## ShyLight

I wear a cap mostly when i go out. especially in the summer with the sun and all. But i also wear it cause i just want to see the eyes of the other people. I try to hide my face I dunno my cap is like my little hiding when i go out.


----------



## Lonelyguy

F-Bomb said:


> [quote="Drella's_Rock_Follies":d16c4]Sometimes I get really anxious and paranoid that I look dumb in the hat, but I'd rather wear a hat that hides my face than go without one.


I won't wear any hat other than the two I have that I feel comfortable in. I would never wear anything other than a black baseball cap. I have 5 of the same exact hat, so that as one gets worn out, I'll always have a new one. I'll only wear black hats. I have a few other hats ranging from brown to blue, but I'll only wear the two black hats...it's kind of weird...[/quote:d16c4]
All of my hats are baseball caps and most of them are black. They have different advertising or logos on them with red, white, and blue colors but black is about the only color of hat I feel comfortable in. I have one blue one I wear sometimes but it has some really neat graphics and colors on it so I don't mind wearing that one. I have a few red ones, a yellow one, and a green one but I never wear those.


----------



## missnat84

I use to wear a hat all the time but i stopped when i lost it,and havent bothered to buy another one since :stu


----------



## Prism

I used to wear a hat whenever I went out because I have a receding hairline, but I've since got a really short haircut and don't care anymore.


----------



## sin nombre

I started wearing hats whenever I could get away with it years ago (like when I was a kid, but only during the summers). My mom used to poke fun at me for hiding my face, since I wore a bucket hat at first. I 'evolved' to the baseball cap, but my hat-wearing summers got cut short because I started marching band and the director was rather old-fashioned about that (no hats in the building, unless you like doing pushups ad infinitem).

So when I went to college, I started wearing hats every day. I've always done it because I have had problems with acne for years, and it's only recently that I've figured out just how to take care of it. It probably was never severe, but my family always called attention to it, so my perception of it is a bit skewed, to say the least.


----------



## darkangel

I never wear hats, but only because I'd probably just look stupid in one. 

I also won't wear shorts no matter how bloody hot it is outside, always jeans for me. My calves are chunky and lumberjack-ish


----------



## F-Bomb

darkangel said:


> My calves are chunky and lumberjack-ish


LOL if only I could have lumberjack calves...The real reason I don't wear shorts is because I can never figure out how to get my shoes to look good with shorts. The socks are always too long or my feet look too big...I could just be my false perception of the whole thing, I don't know...But now my legs are so pale it's rediculous.


----------



## Bon1

I messed this up!
!
I've taken to wearing a hat the last two weeks or so, I cut my own hair.........Hey, I'm luckier than my Mom's dog who wouldn't come out from under the bed!


----------



## LoneStar

I don't think I look good in hats so I don't usually wear them. Occasionally, I'll wear one when I go fishing to keep the sun off my head. Nobody sees me out there anyways.


----------



## Where the river goes

I always wear a hat wherever I go. I first started wearing hats to cover up my face and help cover up any sweat from when I would get nervous. Now I feel naked when I go out without a hat.


----------



## kingkoopa

I like to wear hats when I am by myself but when I am in public I hate hats cause I always feel people are staring at the hat which draws more attention to me


----------



## island

This thread was made for me. I haven't gone out without a hat on for quite a while. Only in the past few weeks have I taken off the hat unless necessary. (usually while I'm biking, so I can speed past those people who I think are looking at me and judging me) Now I've got a funny tan line on my Neaderthalish forehead... but I gotta admit that it's less hot without the hat sometimes.


----------



## Caedmon

I haven't worn a hat in several months. My main reason is that I don't like most hats. People generally only sell or wear baseball caps, which I don't like. I would like to wear a fedora if they came back in style.. or maybe just wear it anyway.


----------



## koo koo puffs

This is a must for me whenever i go out. I just started 2 years ago and going out without a cap now would make me feel to vulnerable. It's perfect, covers my eyes so I won't have to have eye contact with anyone. It kinda blocks me from the world, and also having a walkman on me helps too. So a baseball cap , sunglases an a headphones are a must for me! My shield. 8)


----------



## Fallen_Dark_Angel

My hair is the key to block people's view of my face.. I would wear hats but they don't look good on me..



F-Bomb said:


> In addition to the hat, I won't wear shorts because my legs are pale white (because I don't wear shorts)


I don't wear shorts either, not because i'm pale or anything but just because I don't like them.. :b

I hate it when I go out on a hot day with pants on and my family or friends always have to say something like "aren't you hot" or "here let's buy you some shorts"... arrgghhhh


----------



## SebFontain

Yes I am the same way. I have had long hair for quite a long time in my life but at the age of 22ish I cut it off short!! Right when I was done getting it cut I ran next door to a convenient store to get a pop. The lady behind the counter said "Wow you have a BIG forehead!!" After that I was scarred. It was a month later when I bought a hat. I have been wearing hats eversince. Almost 5 years now of always wearing a hat. Whenever I go out I always wear it. I avoid anything that would rewuire me to take my hat off. The only person I take my hat off for is my girlfriend because she makes me feel so comfortable, even when we go out. Besides that I always wear it except for when I sleep, thank god lol.


----------



## Goran

virtually never.


----------



## JohnDoe1973

Nobody is probably going to reply, but I found this and went through the whole cliche "Im not alone" realization. My question though is, do you see the hats as a problem...or better yet do you think that your friends find it extremely weird? My greatest fear at this point is not even the nakedness that I have grown accustomed to when Im not wearing a hat, but rather the fledgling notion that my friends may secretly mock and ridicule me behind my back because I wear hats so often. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Kwtrader

i wear a hat anytime i leave the house. i always wear the same black cap. i feel i can kind of hide under it. and i think i'm thinning up top due to stress. i also don't wear shorts either. and i don't wear short sleeve shirt because my arms are thin. however i am lifting weights at home to try to improve my arms. and i also wear glasses too, i wear glasses because i hate contacts. i do wear slippers on occasion though. 

i think it is sa related because i did'nt use to care that i had skinny arms in the past - i wear short sleeve before my sa was bad, as well as not wearing a hat.


----------



## kilgoretrout

I will sometimes where a hat out in public but it really depends on where I'm going. I will almost always wear a hat when taking the bus, it's my safety blanket. I find that wearing my glasses out in public will also help with my anxiety but it doesn't compare to hats (sunglasses don't really do anything for me though; I attract more attention when I'm wearing them for some reason).


----------



## HairTodayGone2morrow

i have sex in a hat , i wear a hat alone in my house , i never ever leave the house without a hat , i cant start relationships because i know it would be hard to find a woman to put up with this , i wouldnt be able to go out to a nice restaraunt because i cant wear a hat there , i can only work a job that allows me to wear a hat ......i started losing my hair in my early 20s and its gotten bad enough where i shave it now at 30. my own mother hasnt seen my bald had , i dont show anybody . i dont even look in the mirror without a hat ....i look soooo awkward and freakish bald . it doesnt help having a giant bird like nose. i feel so desperate !!!!!!!!


----------



## FearTheUnknown

I always wear my hat I can't go anywhere without it, I wear it in restaurants, pubs anywhere I go. I won't go out without it and if I misplace it I freak out and come close to having panic attacks, all the rest though I do not mind, I don't mind being topless, usually when drunk, then again I take my hat off when drunk. I am skinny with hardly any muscles. Hate sandals so don't wear them and will wear shorts if I am playing a sport or attempting to swim, will not wear them out and about as I personally don't like them. I wear a beanie with a peak always black no matter what weather and people always ask my why.


----------



## FearTheUnknown

Oh yeah and I spend like half an hour on my hair every day just to cover it up which is really annoying me but I feel the need to do my hair knowing I am just going to wear a hat.


----------



## Steinerz

Aw yeah I wear a hat allllll the time when i go out


----------



## FearTheUnknown

JohnDoe1973 said:


> Nobody is probably going to reply, but I found this and went through the whole cliche "Im not alone" realization. My question though is, do you see the hats as a problem...or better yet do you think that your friends find it extremely weird? My greatest fear at this point is not even the nakedness that I have grown accustomed to when Im not wearing a hat, but rather the fledgling notion that my friends may secretly mock and ridicule me behind my back because I wear hats so often. Anyone else feel this way?


I have had people ridicule me for wearing a hat such as one guy I met then met again on a later date who asked if I had ever taking my hat off and if it was the same one, the answer was yes as I have 1 hat that I will wear until it breaks then I will get another one. My friends have asked questions but I am sure if they are your friends they will not ridicule you, one of my friends also always wears a similar hat though. I do take it off in the house though, my own.


----------



## TheHopeless

It's just a hat. If you like to wear it and you think it looks good on you, I don't see a problem with it. Besides, there are some really cool people who wear hats all the time, too.


----------



## BadGirl

if you want to get ahead, get a hat,,


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I wore hats in 2005 and i still do in 2013.


----------



## LonelyistheWorld

I have similar feelings towards my bagpack, I have a habit of wearing, if I walk outside without I feel so exposed...it freaks me out. I even walk around with an empty bagpack. This is the first time I ever spoke about it!

I also have a habit of wearing only socks and sneakers outside, no sandles or slippers ever. as far back as I can remember, I've always felt weird about showing my bare feet.


----------



## AxeDroid

I am not much of a hat person but I gave it a try and I much rather have my hair being blown by the wind.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

LonelyistheWorld said:


> I have similar feelings towards my bagpack, I have a habit of wearing, if I walk outside without I feel so exposed...it freaks me out. I even walk around with an empty bagpack. This is the first time I ever spoke about it!


I always wear a backpack outside too. Mind you, it only contains bike tools in case it breaks down or i get a flat tire, but i'm so used to wearing it by now, it's strange to go outside without it.


----------



## Grog

Always have a hat without it I'd be crispy and burnt then in a few days resemble someone with leprocy not sure how to spell that 
Hat and sunnies


----------



## TheHopeless

I have the same problem; I can't go anywhere without my glasses :evil


----------

